# So, I drove the Porsche 911 GT3 R Hybrid the other day at Estoril...



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Easily the coolest car I have ever driven...

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/11/15/porsche-911-gt3-r-hybrid-2-0-first-drive-review/

I tried to address nearly everything in the story, but feel free to ask questions. That is me behind the wheel in the pictures too!

- Mike


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Wow

Did you find the transmission awkward--clutch pedal but no gear lever.

What does this portend for the rumored 991 hybird--obviously they can't stuff a huge flywheel in a street car but they must be thinking of mass production applications.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> Wow
> 
> Did you find the transmission awkward--clutch pedal but no gear lever.
> 
> What does this portend for the rumored 991 hybird--obviously they can't stuff a huge flywheel in a street car but they must be thinking of mass production applications.


It appears more awkward than it is in practice. Engage first gear with a paddle (instead of a stick shift), then let the clutch out. After that, it drives like an automatic... well, a monster dual-clutch which kicks you in the ass with each shift (no isolation whatsoever). Fun.

Since the hybrid system is purely an electrical connection between the generator/motors and flywheel, it may be located anywhere (even in the trunk). Porsche's development mule was a street-based GT3 with the flywheel in the back behind the front seats. Give it a few years to be refined for passenger vehicles (I'd expect SUVs first).

- Mike


----------



## Kid_M3 (Nov 21, 2011)

So sick, must have been a blast


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

I thought I loved my job. Thank you for that review.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Flywheel is a wonderful energy storage device. I strongly suspect that BMW is exploring ways to use this technology practically.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Yeah, I am a big believer in the flywheel... brilliant solution.

- Mike


----------



## pointandgo (Apr 9, 2010)

Emission said:


> Easily the coolest car I have ever driven...
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2011/11/15/porsche-911-gt3-r-hybrid-2-0-first-drive-review/
> 
> ...


_With a curb weight of just 2,866 pounds and a total system power of 672 horsepower, the all-wheel-drive Porsche GT3 R Hybrid 2.0 will accelerate to 60 mph in about *2.5 seconds*. Its top speed is gearing limited to about 175 mph._

Geezus...you are too privileged!


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

pointandgo said:


> _With a curb weight of just 2,866 pounds and a total system power of 672 horsepower, the all-wheel-drive Porsche GT3 R Hybrid 2.0 will accelerate to 60 mph in about *2.5 seconds*. Its top speed is gearing limited to about 175 mph._
> 
> Geezus...you are too privileged!


It was pulling .8 g's of _*acceleration*_ at 80 mph! Watch the video, it was pretty damn sick. 

- Mike


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

"Instantaneously bestowed with 200 torque-laden horsepower, the sticky Michelin slicks claw at the pavement with a vengeance. I clench the wheel as the carbon-fiber bodied race car lunges forward with more accelerative force than an F-16 fighter jet at takeoff power."

I feel like I'm reading a Clancy novel.

:thumbup:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Very nice:thumbup: You hit 240 on that straight :thumbup:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

stylinexpat said:


> Very nice:thumbup: You hit 240 on that straight :thumbup:


It was kilometers per hour, not miles per hour... the gearing wasn't right for that straight, so it was losing steam above 150 mph.

They had outfitted the car with seven different cameras, and a documentary crew was on hand filming HD video. The videos they gave me are spectacular.

- Mike


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

That is why I'm shopping for GT3
How does the hybred compare to the GT2RS?


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry Mike, after reading the full review, my question is answered very well.
Exciting stuff.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

The *GT2 RS *is a street-legal sports car. On the other hand, the *GT3 R Hybrid *is based on the *GT3 R* which is a track-only race car.

The standard* GT3 *is one of my most favorite cars.

- Mike


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

I pulled this up because I enjoy the discussion.
BMW needs a good hybred


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

My GT3 R Hybrid story was reprinted in a Porsche Club magazine this week (it just came in the mail yesterday). I was looking through the pictures and getting depressed. That was an incredible experience... once in a lifetime. I should have absorbed it more, instead of being so damn nervous!

- Mike


----------

